# Which Broadband?



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi

I'm due to fly over to the UK in just under 2 weeks and will be staying with my parents. I need to get broadband set up for us whilst we're there, plus they'll be purchasing a computer in the near future too, so will need it themselves after we've gone.

2 years ago I set up a BT Broadband account for them and it was disastrous! Everything that could have gone wrong did, and I nearly had a nervous breakdown trying to sort it all out via the Indian call centre   It was only after that, that everyone kept saying to me, 'Oh BT are the worst, nothing but trouble,  blah blah blah!'  


So....I thought I'd call on your expertise...with so many providers out there, which one would you recommend?

TIA, Jo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

If you are only visiting for a short time and don;t want a contract etc you can get plug in mobile broadband that plug into laptops, I personally haven't used one but my friend swear by it.

I am with orange and it is ok

L x


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

We are there for about 6 weeks, but they want it to continue after we leave so don't mind getting a long term contract.

Thanks for the tip though...have never heard of plug-in mobile broadband...what would I need to do to oganise that!   Is it cheaper/same price etc?


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok...I've just been looking online, at the Braodband services with free laptop. This would be perfect for us, as my parents want to buy a laptop anyway and don't need anything fancy.

http://www.top10-broadband.co.uk/types/broadband_free_laptop/

Now, does anyone know, if they go for a deal like this, when we go over, can we access the broadband with our own laptop too?

Sorry for appearing so dim, but need to find out as much as I can!

/links


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Jo darling

not very technical at all but I do know when we had AOL in our old place we loved it and they were great, since moving we have been using Virgin as a whole package (TV, phone, internet) and although a very good deal we pay just under £48 for the whole lot, they can be a nightmare to deal with!!

I got my parents AOL earlier this year when they bought their PC as I thought it would be easier for them to deal with it if I am not around ( I am the admin person for everyone! )

Hope you get something decent when you are over

P x


----------

